# Matt Varnes will he win them all in ASA Open B



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Could there be a shooter who can ruin is grand slam?


Whats eveyone think. 

I know thats damn impressive to win six in a row!
DB


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

If he does my hat is off to him. He is a super nice guy and has my utmost respect. The guy can shoot a bow like no other. What he has done all year has been very impressive. There is not one person that I have talked to this year that has said a bad thing about him. He is very courtious to everyone. 
Example: a friend of mine had to retie his D loop on while we were waiting to get onto F range for Saturdays shoot in Metropolis. Matt seen what we were doing and he made time to find him during Saturdays shoot to ask how the new loop was holding up. That is a top notch guy in my opinion. 

Will he win the Classic? Now he is human just like the rest of us. Anything can happen. I believe that there are some shooters out there in Open B that can give him a run for the money. As for me I am going to do everything I can to get ahead of him but time can only tell...lol... I am excited to get to shoot with him in the upcoming classic. Either way if he woops us again oh well...I will still have a great time...

It should be a very exciting time....

Good luck to everyone in Open B..

And the other classes


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

I got my line in Vegas........I'm betting all I can....least that way I'll win something out of the ASA.

Get Some Grand Slam Lucky Number Seven!!!!!!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I got the pleasure to shoot with matt in augusta and london and i will be the first to tell ya he is strong has a strong soild shot can judge yardage and is a super nice guy, his pin looks like a rock, best of luck to ya matt!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Has anyone ever won all the shoots in their class in one year?


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope he does. He is a very nice guy and a great shot too. He showed what he is made of in the shootdown in Metropolis. It would be amazing if he wins them all. I dont think that has ever happened in one of the upper level classes in ASA in recent history. It is really unfathomable to win all 7 of the ASA shoots in one year. There is so much that can go wrong in the 6 months of the tour and for him to not only win each shoot, but winning by over 10 points in most of them is awesome. There are a bunch of great shooters in Open B. With that half unknown/known format, somebody could get very hot on the known distance and shoot 40 up and win the thing, so if he wins all of them, I think it will be one of the greatest accomplishments in 3D archery history.

I hope he skips all the way to Open Pro from Open B so I dont have to deal with him in Semi-pro next year. I really think he could compete in Open Pro and do good. He is just a great shot.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah, I was kinda wondering where he might go after this year...Semi Pro...Open Pro....I'm sure he could give some of those Pro's a run for there money!!!

Maybe since he's been a loyal Bowtech shooter and represented them so well they might come up with a Pro contingency program next year. They don't have to sign up a whole "bunch of shirts"......just put up some bigger money for people who shoot there product in the Pro class......sorta like Alpine......say $4K for 1st place.....$2K for second......and a $1K for third.

Bowtech no doubt makes an awesome product.......but if you are shoot with the "big boys" you deserve some "big boy" money if you win.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

It is a great accomplishment no matter what happens at the classic!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Matt is a Great Guy, That deserves what He has accomplished this year. Like some one said above, anything can happen with 20 known targets, But I would put My Money on Matt any day. He can just flat out shoot, And just never seems to have an "off" day. He will be one to watch the next few years.

I don't know if Anyone has ever won all 7 ASA events in one year (or even 6 in a row) but it is quite an accomplishment either way...:shade:


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't want to jinx Him, but I think He will win the classic. SOY should be locked in also. Super nice guy, I get to shoot indoors and 3D with Him at Circle C and He is fun to watch. 

Good Luck Matt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

There is no reason to think he won't win. I too wonder what class he will shoot next year. We will know B4 long.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

well i wish him the best of luck i would imagine he might go straight to semi


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

I shot with Matt at Metropolis. He is a class act. Very nice, humble, and kind. He also has a winners mentality and manages his game very well. His confidence in his game is what impressed me the most, that is as well as his kindness. When a guy that is 6 up starting the second day plugs the 14 on the first shot from the stake, it's impressive. Not just that he made an awesome shot but that he had the confidence (and the stones) to go for it, not knowing what the rest of the course had to offer. 

Good luck Matt, shoot'em up!

Rick


----------



## bowdude (Jan 9, 2004)

i would like to take a min to thank all of you for your kind words and the good luck wishes for the classic.. i will be there good LORD willing giving it my all, win or lose, my head will be held high. this has been the most awesome year anyone could ask for, on and off the archery trail. once again thank you all, and hope to see everyone at the classic.... Matt Varnes AKA Sentinalonfire


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

hope he goes all the way


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW what an awsome year! Best wishes at the Classic! :thumbs_up


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

MATT VARNES......AKA......"I don't have an Archerytalk Account"....OMG....dude it is free..........


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

matt varnes-sentionalonfire


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

lol alright flaboy.i have one just didnt realize what was happpeni


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Sentinalonfire said:


> lol alright flaboy.i have one just didnt realize what was happpeni


You more famous than some pros....:thumbs_up:tongue:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

3Dblackncamo said:


> matt varnes-sentionalonfire


if you only knew.....:darkbeer:


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

I wish him the best of luck at the classic. But there are a couple of shooters in his peer group that could pick up a win, the one won hunter class at the classic last year. Anybody can have bad day or Equip. problems


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

lol thanks doug....


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

so Matt you going to A or straight to semi next year?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> if you only knew.....:darkbeer:


trust me i know shot with him at augusta and london!!!


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

im leaning towards semi-pro


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

3Dblackncamo said:


> trust me i know shot with him at augusta and london!!!


oh i was talking about florida boy...if you only knew the relationship


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sentinalonfire said:


> im leaning towards semi-pro


You would love semi the guys in that class are a blast to shoot with.Then again stay in a cause I would have to shoot against you,lol.
good luck at the classic.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> oh i was talking about florida boy...if you only knew the relationship


He's like a Father to Him... He taught Him everything He knew... 

Thank Goodness, Matt figured the rest out on His own...:shade:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

ABTABB said:


> He's like a Father to Him... He taught Him everything He knew...
> 
> Thank Goodness, Matt figured the rest out on His own...:shade:



Lol....he even let him marry his daughter!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Good luck at the Classic Matt. Shoot em' up man. And good luck to everyone else that are attending. :thumb:


----------

